# Went to the 1/4mile track for the first time!



## HaulinSentra (Apr 30, 2002)

yes i finaly made it to the track (last event of the year)...

my best run was a 15.8 @ 86.04 mph

woo hoo 1.6 POWER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

Congrads man! Well done...


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

hey thats a good time for a ga16...whats the benifit of removing egr and how do you do it? i have a b13


----------



## HaulinSentra (Apr 30, 2002)

no performance benifts really (EGR only works when cruisin on the highway)... 

I just can't stand the idea of that exhuast shit being re-burnt... no thanks for me.. I'll keep my engine as clean as possible inside.


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

*i've ran a 14.8 in my GA16*

i ran a 14.8 @94mph with a reaction time of .509in my car yesterday, i have custom ram air intake, hot shot headers, high flow cat, 2 1/4" mandrel bent cat back with a apexi dunk exhuast, advanced timing 16 degrees, VVL controler, bored throtle body, and i just got a new j-spec tranny, unorthadox racing flywheel, hyperactive racing 4 puck stage 4 racing clutch, this last weekend. the new tranny and stuff makes all the difference in the world, i can burn out thru 3rd and get chrip in 4th its nuttie, i'm sure that i'll be getting better times as i get more familar with my new set up. all i have to say is, OMG! its soooo fun.
-rob


----------



## douglasmahon (Apr 19, 2007)

i took my max to the track and ran a 15.2 at 94.14 miles. not bad for a bone stock max


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

nice run !! keep it up !


----------

